# Incredibile Zidane: potrebbe dimettersi! I dettagli.



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Il ritorno di Zinedine Zidane al Real potrebbe essere stato più breve del previsto ed interrompersi con le clamorose dimissioni. 
Nella conferenza stampa di ieri, vigilia della partita col Betis (l’ultima stagionale), il tecnico francese ha dato segni di nervosismo e ha rilasciato alcune ambigue dichiarazioni: "Le decisioni spettano a me. Questo è chiaro come l'acqua, io sono l'allenatore e farò sempre ciò che voglio, altrimenti andrò via. Per gli acquisti e questo genere di cose abbiamo persone che lavorano, ma lavoriamo anche insieme".
Divergenze su mercato e promesse non mantenute da Perez o suggestione? Di certo le parole hanno alimentato le voci.


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Zinedine Zidane al Real potrebbe essere stato più breve del previsto ed interrompersi con le clamorose dimissioni.
> Nella conferenza stampa di ieri, vigilia della partita col Betis (l’ultima stagionale), il tecnico francese ha dato segni di nervosismo e ha rilasciato alcune ambigue dichiarazioni: "Le decisioni spettano a me. Questo è chiaro come l'acqua, io sono l'allenatore e farò sempre ciò che voglio, altrimenti andrò via. Per gli acquisti e questo genere di cose abbiamo persone che lavorano, ma lavoriamo anche insieme".
> Divergenze su mercato e promesse non mantenute da Perez o suggestione? Di certo le parole hanno alimentato le voci.



Davvero strano. Dovesse dimettersi credo vada alla Juve, e sarebbe clamoroso.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Florentino non ha mantenuto le promesse?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Zinedine Zidane al Real potrebbe essere stato più breve del previsto ed interrompersi con le clamorose dimissioni.
> Nella conferenza stampa di ieri, vigilia della partita col Betis (l’ultima stagionale), il tecnico francese ha dato segni di nervosismo e ha rilasciato alcune ambigue dichiarazioni: "Le decisioni spettano a me. Questo è chiaro come l'acqua, io sono l'allenatore e farò sempre ciò che voglio, altrimenti andrò via. Per gli acquisti e questo genere di cose abbiamo persone che lavorano, ma lavoriamo anche insieme".
> Divergenze su mercato e promesse non mantenute da Perez o suggestione? Di certo le parole hanno alimentato le voci.



Eccolo qua l'allenatore della juve...
Del resto agnelli non avrebbe mollato allegri senza avere il sostituto in mano.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2019)

ancora deve iniziare il mercato e già ha comprato dei giocatori,che promesse avrebbe dovuto mantenere ora?
Zidane avrebbe potuto parlare di persona,non fare sceneggiate in pubblico


----------



## hakaishin (18 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccolo qua l'allenatore della juve...
> Del resto agnelli non avrebbe mollato allegri senza avere il sostituto in mano.



Ma volesse il cielo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ancora deve iniziare il mercato e già ha comprato dei giocatori,che promesse avrebbe dovuto mantenere ora?
> Zidane avrebbe potuto parlare di persona,non fare sceneggiate in pubblico



Secondo me il loro mercato non sarà cosi fantasmagorico come ci si aspettava


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccolo qua l'allenatore della juve...
> Del resto agnelli non avrebbe mollato allegri senza avere il sostituto in mano.



No dai, mi sembra assurdo. Agnelli l’allenatore ce l’ha in mano da un paio di mesi almeno.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me il loro mercato non sarà cosi fantasmagorico come ci si aspettava



siamo al 18 maggio,ad oggi non ha venduto o svincolato nessuno ma ha già acquistato Rodrygo e Militao per 95 milioni.
dovrebbero aggiungersi Rodriguez e Kovacic dai prestiti,visto che sembrano non intenzionati al riscatto Bayern e Chelsea.
e non sto contando Hazard ancora non ufficiale.

che va cercando Zidane?
tra l'altro tornato con uno stipendio spaventoso,io lo multerei per questa dichiarazione scriteriata.


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Maggio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Davvero strano. Dovesse dimettersi credo vada alla Juve, e sarebbe clamoroso.



Accetta di fare il secondo di pep?


----------



## Igniorante (18 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente vedremo se l'allenatore dei record di Champions riuscirà a farla alzare alla squadra perdente per eccellenza nella competizione.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> No dai, mi sembra assurdo. Agnelli l’allenatore ce l’ha in mano da un paio di mesi almeno.



E appunto : magari zizou già un paio di mesi fa gli aveva dato la sua parola.
Ma del resto, andiamo per logica : se agnelli solleva allegri(pagandolo!!!) lo fa per prendere di meglio , mi pare ovvio.
Escludiamo dunque dalla lista i vari difra, sarri, ecc ecc, chi resta??
Mou?? Poco credibile.
Pochettino? Guadagna 12 annui e non ha mai vinto una fava.
Deschamps? Gioca peggio di allegri.
Conte ? In europa non ha mai fatto meglio di allegri.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Maggio 2019)

Tempistica molto strana.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Zinedine Zidane al Real potrebbe essere stato più breve del previsto ed interrompersi con le clamorose dimissioni.
> Nella conferenza stampa di ieri, vigilia della partita col Betis (l’ultima stagionale), il tecnico francese ha dato segni di nervosismo e ha rilasciato alcune ambigue dichiarazioni: "Le decisioni spettano a me. Questo è chiaro come l'acqua, io sono l'allenatore e farò sempre ciò che voglio, altrimenti andrò via. Per gli acquisti e questo genere di cose abbiamo persone che lavorano, ma lavoriamo anche insieme".
> Divergenze su mercato e promesse non mantenute da Perez o suggestione? Di certo le parole hanno alimentato le voci.



Mia idea...
Perez non vuole mandare via Bale ed altri della vecchia guardia tipo Benzema che è una specie di figlio illegittimo per Perez.

Zidane invece, mi pare, che voglia una vera rivoluzione.. comunque comportamento imbarazzante del francese. Ma cosa cavolo torni se poi devi metterti a fare così?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccolo qua l'allenatore della juve...
> Del resto agnelli non avrebbe mollato allegri senza avere il sostituto in mano.



ecco ho paura che sia così. peccato, mi piace come allena lui


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mia idea...
> Perez non vuole mandare via Bale ed altri della vecchia guardia tipo Benzema che è una specie di figlio illegittimo per Perez.
> 
> Zidane invece, mi pare, che voglia una vera rivoluzione.. comunque comportamento imbarazzante del francese. Ma cosa cavolo torni se poi devi metterti a fare così?



Non è stato elegante Zidane, ma se Perez gli ha fatto certe promesse ci sta che gli girino le palle.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è stato elegante Zidane, ma se Perez gli ha fatto certe promesse ci sta che gli girino le palle.



giusto per capire,questo fatto delle dimissioni paventate dove è scritto?
io non trovo nulla in rete.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è stato elegante Zidane, ma se Perez gli ha fatto certe promesse ci sta che gli girino le palle.



Alla fine gli avrà detto ciò che tutti pensiamo : che quella squadra va rifatta perchè il ciclo è finito.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> giusto per capire,questo fatto delle dimissioni paventate dove è scritto?
> io non trovo nulla in rete.



Basta googolare Zidane ed escono le dichiarazioni con relative speculazioni (ho trovato persino un articolo che lo da già alla Juve con Allegri al Real  ).



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine gli avrà detto ciò che tutti pensiamo : che quella squadra va rifatta perchè il ciclo è finito.



Secondo me Perez è davvero convinto che basti prendere Neymar e Hazard per mettere tutto apposto


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine gli avrà detto ciò che tutti pensiamo : che quella squadra va rifatta perchè il ciclo è finito.



Qua permettemi, mi sembra molto sciocco crederci da parte di Zidane. Nella storia del calciomercato io non ho mai visto rivoluzioni MASSICCE tipo 6/7 titolari spendendo 50 mln all'uno.. neppure il Real può fare una cosa del genere. Devono anche vendere alcuni elementi tipo Bale e secondo me non sarà semplice. Hanno già speso 60 mln per Jovic, poi devono spendere 100 quasi per Eriksen, arriva Hazard a 100.. sono già stati spesi 260 e chi altri? Ma onestamente è realista pensare che il Real metta in una sola sessione di mercato 400-500 mln di euro per rifare 6 giocatori? Per me è utopia solo a pensarlo. Tra l'altro, si sarà bollita la rosa, ma non è il Milan di due anni fa che era davvero impresentabile ed aveva bisogno di titolari.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Basta googolare Zidane ed escono le dichiarazioni con relative speculazioni (ho trovato persino un articolo che lo da già alla Juve con Allegri al Real  ).



te l'ho chiesto proprio perchè l'ho già fatto e non è uscito nulla,anzi farà piacere all'Admin che questo forum sia ben indicizzato perchè è l'unica cosa che si trova digitando "zidane dimissioni" con ricerca "ultima ora" insieme ad un sito mai sentito chiamato "sportnews"

provo a cercare in spagnolo,chissà si trova qualcosa

voglio leggere perchè è un conto è uno sfogo,tipo ranieri che ha criticato la società su de rossi,e ben diverso uno che se ne vuole andare


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qua permettemi, mi sembra molto sciocco crederci da parte di Zidane. Nella storia del calciomercato io non ho mai visto rivoluzioni MASSICCE tipo 6/7 titolari spendendo 50 mln all'uno.. neppure il Real può fare una cosa del genere. Devono anche vendere alcuni elementi tipo Bale e secondo me non sarà semplice. Hanno già speso 60 mln per Jovic, poi devono spendere 100 quasi per Eriksen, arriva Hazard a 100.. sono già stati spesi 260 e chi altri? Ma onestamente è realista pensare che il Real metta in una sola sessione di mercato 400-500 mln di euro per rifare 6 giocatori? Per me è utopia solo a pensarlo. Tra l'altro, si sarà bollita la rosa, ma non è il Milan di due anni fa che era davvero impresentabile ed aveva bisogno di titolari.



Ma infatti non ho detto che vada fatto.
Solitamente però un ciclo finisce cosi : un allenatore comunica che non ha più nulla da chiedere ai giocatori e passa la patata bollente alla società.
A quel punto la società sceglie se rivoluzionare la squadra o sollevare l'allenatore.
Succede sempre la seconda.
E' successo a sacchi, a guardiola e ora anche a voi con allegri.
E' la normalità.
Zidane è tornato dove non doveva tornare.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> te l'ho chiesto proprio perchè l'ho già fatto e non è uscito nulla,anzi farà piacere all'Admin che questo forum sia ben indicizzato perchè è l'unica cosa che si trova digitando "zidane dimissioni" con ricerca "ultima ora" insieme ad un sito mai sentito chiamato "sportnews"
> 
> provo a cercare in spagnolo,chissà si trova qualcosa
> 
> voglio leggere perchè è un conto è uno sfogo,tipo ranieri che ha criticato la società su de rossi,e ben diverso uno che se ne vuole andare



Io mi sono limitato a scrivere Zidane. Se provi a scrivere Zidane Allegri ti esce pure l’articolo di cui ti parlavo.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccolo qua l'allenatore della juve...
> Del resto agnelli non avrebbe mollato allegri senza avere il sostituto in mano.



Almeno avremmo possibilità che Sarri venga da noi....


----------



## Anguus (18 Maggio 2019)

La promessa era riprendergli Ronaldo. Non accadrà e se ne andrà, a quel punto sicuramente alla Juve.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo al 18 maggio,ad oggi non ha venduto o svincolato nessuno ma ha già acquistato Rodrygo e Militao per 95 milioni.
> dovrebbero aggiungersi Rodriguez e Kovacic dai prestiti,visto che sembrano non intenzionati al riscatto Bayern e Chelsea.
> e non sto contando Hazard ancora non ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Di questi escludendo hazard, non c’è un top...poi bisogna vedere se zidane è d’accordo su questi nomi


----------



## hakaishin (19 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è stato elegante Zidane, ma se Perez gli ha fatto certe promesse ci sta che gli girino le palle.



Zidane è stato davvero stupido a tornare al real..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Zidane è stato davvero stupido a tornare al real..



Io spero che voi prendiate Conte, così almeno lo strappate all’Inda. Conte all’Inda è il mio incubo, già tollerare il dominio bianconero di questi anni non è facile, almeno tenete giù i cugini finché non risaliamo anche noi. 

Io voglio vedere di nuovo una grande Inter, per poterla battere con più gusto, come ai bei tempi (l’apice furono gli indimenticabili euroderby del 2003 e del 2005), ma non voglio vederli risorgere prima del Diavolo, nè voglio perdere i prossimi 6/7 derby (visto che negli ultimi anni siamo pure andati in svantaggio nel computo dei derby, cosa vergognosa), perciò fateci questo favore.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io spero che voi prendiate Conte, così almeno lo strappate all’Inda. Conte all’Inda è il mio incubo, già tollerare il dominio bianconero di questi anni non è facile, almeno tenete giù i cugini finché non risaliamo anche noi.
> 
> Io voglio vedere di nuovo una grande Inter, per poterla battere con più gusto, come ai bei tempi (l’apice furono gli indimenticabili euroderby del 2003 e del 2005), ma non voglio vederli risorgere prima del Diavolo, nè voglio perdere i prossimi 6/7 derby (visto che negli ultimi anni siamo pure andati in svantaggio nel computo dei derby, cosa vergognosa), perciò fateci questo favore.



Ragazzi ma perché Conte qui viene visto come un Dio? Ma hai visto che squadraccia ha l’inter? Ma pensi che possa bastare solo Conte per farli tornare dignitosi? Vedremo chi prenderanno, vedremo che ambiente ci sarà..si danno per scontate troppe cose


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma perché Conte qui viene visto come un Dio? Ma hai visto che squadraccia ha l’inter? Ma pensi che possa bastare solo Conte per farli tornare dignitosi? Vedremo chi prenderanno, vedremo che ambiente ci sarà..si danno per scontate troppe cose



Sorvolando sull’episodio Muntari, nel 2011/2012 vi fece vincere uno scudetto contro di noi nonostante noi fossimo MOLTO più forti come organico (poi nell’estate 2012 Berlusconi cominció a smantellare e infatti nel 2012/2013 avevamo una squadretta di scappati di casa ben inferiore a quella di quest’anno, ma il 2011/2012 è l’ultimo anno del vero Milan). È vero che in Europa non ha fatto grandi cose ma quello secondo me è stato perché ancora gli mancava l’esperienza, per me è nettamente migliore di Allegri.

EDIT: aggiunte implementazioni al post originale.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sorvolando sull’episodio Muntari, nel 2012 vi fece vincere uno scudetto contro di noi nonostante noi fossimo MOLTO più forti come organico. È vero che in Europa non ha fatto grandi cose ma quello secondo me è stato perché ancora gli mancava l’esperienza, per me è nettamente migliore di Allegri.



Si anche per me è superiore ad allegri ma questo vuol dire poco.
Si ok vinse con noi lo scudetto del 2012 ma in squadra aveva Buffon barzagli chiellini bonucci con 8 anni di meno, Pirlo, marchisio e vidal a centrocampo (per me più forte del vostro) e del Piero. In più voi vi siete suicidati e avevate appunto allegri. L’Inter ha icardi e mongolan...dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si anche per me è superiore ad allegri ma questo vuol dire poco.
> Si ok vinse con noi lo scudetto del 2012 ma in squadra aveva Buffon barzagli chiellini bonucci con 8 anni di meno, Pirlo, marchisio e vidal a centrocampo (per me più forte del vostro) e del Piero. In più voi vi siete suicidati e avevate appunto allegri. L’Inter ha icardi e mongolan...dai



Se, come sembra ( non è ancora detto, speriamo in Carletto), si qualificheranno in CL anche quest’anno dimenticati che l’Inter avrà una squadra così debole anche l’anno prossimo, eh. Faranno sicuramente una più che ottima campagna acquisti, e Conte è uno capace di far rendere anche mostriciattoli come Giaccherini e Pellè, con un Inter ipotetica anche solo al livello del Napoli o poco più (e purtroppo con la CL sarebbe tutt’altro che utopico per l’Inter arrivare a quel livello) sarebbe capace di essere un vostro serio contender per lo scudetto, temo.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se, come sembra ( non è ancora detto, speriamo in Carletto), si qualificheranno in CL anche quest’anno dimenticati che l’Inter avrà una squadra così debole anche l’anno prossimo, eh. Faranno sicuramente una più che ottima campagna acquisti, e Conte è uno capace di far rendere anche mostriciattoli come Giaccherini e Pellè, con un Inter ipotetica anche solo al livello del Napoli o poco più (e purtroppo con la CL sarebbe tutt’altro che utopico per l’Inter arrivare a quel livello) sarebbe capace di essere un vostro serio contender per lo scudetto, temo.


Vedremo...
Voglio proprio vedere la potenza di suning. Poi i nomi che si fanno per l’inter di Conte sono raccapriccianti eh e la juve è troppo più avanti.
Sentivo comunque in questi giorni che l’inter comprerà ma non ci saranno follie ne grossi budget.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Zinedine Zidane al Real potrebbe essere stato più breve del previsto ed interrompersi con le clamorose dimissioni.
> Nella conferenza stampa di ieri, vigilia della partita col Betis (l’ultima stagionale), il tecnico francese ha dato segni di nervosismo e ha rilasciato alcune ambigue dichiarazioni: "Le decisioni spettano a me. Questo è chiaro come l'acqua, io sono l'allenatore e farò sempre ciò che voglio, altrimenti andrò via. Per gli acquisti e questo genere di cose abbiamo persone che lavorano, ma lavoriamo anche insieme".
> Divergenze su mercato e promesse non mantenute da Perez o suggestione? Di certo le parole hanno alimentato le voci.



Non mi pare che abbia detto chissà cosa. Resterà lì e basta.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

I fissati con l'allenatore cosa dicono del fatto che Zidane ha fatto 11 punti nelle ultime 9? Persa bacchetta, schemi, carisma? O forse i giocatori del Real sono scarichi e non c'è più Ronaldo?


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> I fissati con l'allenatore cosa dicono del fatto che Zidane ha fatto 11 punti nelle ultime 9? Persa bacchetta, schemi, carisma? O forse i giocatori del Real sono scarichi e non c'è più Ronaldo?



La squadra è palesemente bollita e Zizou vuole giustamente una rivoluzione. Ma se Perez non è d’accordo...


----------

